# Krass



## Titanultra (6. Mai 2022)

Eben gesehen, der Typ ist einfach krank





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rc5I80rcQq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (6. Mai 2022)

Sinn?

So ein Video kann man in den Sammler packen:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/sammelthread-world-of-warcraft-alle-add-ons.124270/
		


*closed*


----------

